# Aulani Construction



## PearlCity (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi... I am thinking of going to Aulani in December... I wanted to start this thread to track the construction that has started this week. There aren't a lot of blogs or anything that tracks this stuff....


----------



## slum808 (Sep 18, 2012)

Watch this one in disboards. As people come back and post pics from their villa they've been giving updates.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46191606#post46191606


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 19, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Watch this one in disboards. As people come back and post pics from their villa they've been giving updates.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46191606#post46191606



Thanks! I was looking through disboards and getting confused!


----------



## bnoble (Sep 19, 2012)

DVC News is a low-volume site, but they should also stay on top of things.  Tim does a good job.

http://dvcnews.com


----------

